# A defenite read



## D4rk_3|f (Oct 17, 2004)

The series by Terry Goodkind.
I dont think the series actaully has a name as its 9 books and I think thats all hes written but the first book is "the wizards first rule"


----------



## Demiurgos (Oct 17, 2004)

Is that an Epic Fiction novel? Something like The Lord of the Rings?


----------



## D4rk_3|f (Oct 17, 2004)

I would say something like it but not as boring as Lord of the Rings. Or not so dragged out if I may say. Easier to read though yet better than Robert Jordans : Wheel of time series as well. But yes an Epic fantsy novel


----------



## Shadeslayer (Oct 18, 2004)

I luv Terry Goodkinds books, though I do enjoy Jordan a little more over the top with Tolkien! You have great taste in books, D4rk_3|f!


----------



## D4rk_3|f (Oct 18, 2004)

Have you read "David Gemmel". excellent writer as well. fast paced


----------



## Shadeslayer (Oct 18, 2004)

Nope, but I want too. My friends keep urging me to read one of his books. What do you recommend? 

Oh, have you ever read:

The Rover by Mel Odom?
Simply written, but a pretty good book.


----------



## D4rk_3|f (Oct 18, 2004)

havent read it sorry.

Get any book in his waylander series.......


----------



## Shadeslayer (Oct 18, 2004)

I'll check it out. Need more books anyways.


----------

